# Cockpit lighting / Gunnel lighting



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm getting some red under gunnel lights for night fishing and a white light under the poling platform in addition to normal nav lights on a Strike I am having built.


----------



## Captryandunn (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a 16 dolphin that's being redone right now and I am putting under funnel strip led with 16 colors and in all the hatches the same thing but just white I will post pics when I get it back in a month or two


----------

